
Tool I created, maybe useful for you, too - colin_ka
I have created a tool for our company which seems to be useful for others as well, but I&#x27;m not sure. If you think it is needed and you are eager to use it, please leave a comment.<p>What&#x27;s the tool?<p>It helps you understand who does what, at every position in the company.
It is somehow a collaboration tool based on organization structure and staff positions.<p>So, you can communicate with other staff and co-workers, knowing which kind of questions could be asked from each person. Or for you to complete a given task, who you should collaborate with, to get it done by the help of others.<p>Also, it functions very well, for new employees, and if your company has gone remote, it&#x27;ll be even more useful.<p>Please let me know what you think.<p>Thanks<p>Colin
======
afarrell
I need help understanding this at my company, but I do not know how you could
convince them to buy it or to give you their data.

~~~
colin_ka
you're right. The price will be so low and I don't think it'll be an issue.
Even for the small companies, it'll be almost free. They'll sure have privacy
concerns. Do you think the value being delivered could overcome these kind of
concerns?

------
grewalele
That’s pretty cool. However, for a complex organization it will be very hard.
But keep it going

~~~
colin_ka
Thanks man. Do you think the value is meaningful enough for the companies to
use the tool?

------
lproven
So, what tool?

~~~
colin_ka
It's not public yet. But it's so useful for new employees, also for large
companies that has a lot of employees and no one could be aware of others'
capabilities and expertise. what do you think?

------
brudgers
Is there a link?

~~~
colin_ka
It's not public yet. But if you want to access the beta version please send me
an email to royanpc@gmail.com

